
Bloomberg: “how does this hedge fund make so much money?” - valgaze
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-07-26/the-curious-case-of-joseph-meyer-a-little-giant-of-hedge-funds
======
Sam_Harris
Autoplay video :(

